# Ok gents...would you, could you?



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Condensed version:

I've had the house to myself for some time now due to Momma getting everything she ever wanted...I had to draw the line at a boy friend...:tongue:

So....I moved my track into the garage a few years back to clear out the basement for one of the ex's projects.... My 22' x 5' - 104' 4 lane - Tomy/AFX- Walker's Glen:











If you could do it...would you take over the living room for a track?....LOL

My Living room is 11'6" x 25' so I know it will fit....I could convert the dining room to my living room, and use the back kitchen to eat in....

I'm really temped to do it as I havent used my track in some time and I'd like to make sure everything till works and gets out of the garage...

But what the hell do I say when a date comes over?

I play with toy cars?.....I built this for the kids?....*snicker*

Should I turn my house into a man cave...Or should I just put it back in the basement?


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Go for it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I went through a similar situation about 15 years ago. I found it very therapeutic to do what I wanted after the chaos was over. I bought a motorcycle to replace the one I gave up, updated my guitar and started playing in public again and most important, got the track back in place and stated building my cars again. When I started dating again, and it took a couple of years to find her, I wound up marrying a very cool lady that likes the "little toy cars" as much as I do (well almost). I often ask myself the question, Why didn't I find her the first time around????

The living room sounds like it needs a name change to the "Race Track Room"!

-Paul


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

You don't need to ask permission anymore... You're your own man now... You can do what you want too do it's your house. Now Go ahead and make it your home....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Man Cave Man Cave do it life is too short enjoy what you like?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Back in the basement if it is a good livable space... My basement would be FULL of a track if it were not for the wife... I have to keep it reasonable.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I would opt for the basement. My interest seems to come and go. I can spend a couple of months using my track a few times a week and then go sometimes 3 or 4 months where I hardly use it at all.

If you are similar I think you would regret having it in the living room during times when your interest is low. Also, I think I would only want to move it once.

Either way you get it back into a heated/cooled area where you don't have to worry about outside temp.


----------



## white_n_az (Apr 15, 2015)

Been there, done that.

Depends upon your interest in finding another woman because another woman is not going to be impressed by the slot car setup in the primary living areas. Just sayin...

Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I built my current "big" layout when I moved into a house I bought in Chapel Hill, NC in 1996. My living room/dining room was a total of 29' long so I built my table 27' by 5'. I put the TV set UNDER the track and the only way to watch it was to sit down on the small couch/love seat, the only piece of furniture in the room!
When I moved to Winston-Salem, NC in 2002 I HAD to find a house with a room/basement big enough for that track. I finally did, though I had to move a pretty big "wet bar" and take a closet out of one of the corners.
The things we do for slot cars........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Living room !*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if basement is enviromentlly controlled, I vote there.
for many reasons.
it IS your decision and I think we will all suport you whatever you choose.
when is the open house?
LOL


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

My vote is for the Living Room also! It's your space; do what you want to do... Hmmm, I think there's a song there. 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's do as you darn well please situation. Do as you darn well please.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My vote would be Basement, tend to agree with similar thoughts as mentioned by
Rod Str, Tas, White, Bob and Al.  My slot room is 24'x13' and similar to Bob
when I remodeled the basement, out went a large wardrobe closet with relocation
of chimney, boiler, HWH and a lot of house piping. :freak:
(A little white lie to the wife got the job done )


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for input Guys!....as much as I'd like to put it in the living room,...I mean really like to...lol.... I think it will go back in the basement to provide me the plausible explaination that I keep it up for when the kids visit....LOL...But I do have a portable track I never finished:




























It's all mounted now, and drop taps are in too , the elevations are done but it still needs wired and painted up....it's just for crash and burn right now and I was going to detail it out to be like a "Car wars" auto dueling arena...

That is small enough to put away before any company comes over, it's walled and.... I .....could...... (Lightbulb goes off).... even make it my dinning room table if I made a finished top for it...hrmmm....Yeah.... it's 7'6" x 36"....so a nice 4' x 8' piece of cabinent grade plywood would be perfect.

I'd have to loose the folding legs and pick up wood ones, finish them and stain the table walls to blend in......but that would be pretty easy.

Ok....That's a much easier project and gets me a track in the house sooner....

I will make sure to take pics of the build and post them.

Funny...I hadnt even thought of that....:thumbsup:

Plus it will give me an excuse to go through the mail...LOL...dammit.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Crimnick said:


> I think it will go back in the basement to provide me the plausible explaination that I keep it up for when the kids visit


Forget the plausible explanation, find a woman that will except that you love these little cars!

Personally I probably would have went for the basement too unless I had a really big house with a second living room.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

vansmack2 said:


> Forget the plausible explanation, find a woman that will except that you love these little cars!
> 
> Personally I probably would have went for the basement too unless I had a really big house with a second living room.


Thanks Man!....wait till she finds out I still have all my Dungeons
and dragons stuff, and my StarFleet Battles stuff....and all my lionel trains...and a giant box of 70's GI Joe shit.....LMAO!

The Girl I'm sweet on only cares about my pool game , my *ahem* ,and my company......Slots cars arent on her horizon....


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

My track would not make the turn at the bottom of the steps to the basement. It sits in my living room.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

I've sorta got the opposite problem-my wife is slowly taking over the basement where my 5' x 12' / 48' long MaxTrax is located. I once had the entire finished basement for my toys. I had a small HO train table in one side, the track in the other with a seating area in front of my 60" big screen. But my wife has taken the half where the train table was with her scrapbooking stuff (That has grown like kudzu), my teenage son has taken over the tv area with his Playstation, as well as storage of just plain stuff that won't fit anywhere else!
I hope I'm not fighting a losing battle...


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> Thanks Man!....wait till she finds out I still have all my Dungeons
> and dragons stuff, and my StarFleet Battles stuff....and all my lionel trains...and a giant box of 70's GI Joe shit.....LMAO!


Sell that other stuff on Ebay and build yourself a new house with a dedicated man cave.:tongue:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

look for a big table that you can use only the legs of.
would give you a solid base and you can find them almost anywhere.
thrift shops and goodwill always get stuff that are to bad to keep.
if the table top is shot usually the legs are good.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

tasman said:


> Sell that other stuff on Ebay and build yourself a new house with a dedicated man cave.:tongue:


Just "Sell that other stuff on Ebay" and build yourself a dedicated man cave addition to your house if you have room.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL...thanks guys!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, glad we got that all resolved. It is about time..... Let's race....Havin' fun now.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd say but it in the basement. Basements are special and I like mine. It's my little happy place. It's just my suggestion.

Randy.


----------

